# Flight Birds



## Ken Vermeulen (Sep 17, 2002)

My friends and I from Michigan will be arriving in ND on Saturday, hunting an area north of Medina. I understand that the local birds have been getting hit pretty hard, and that even the NODAK boys are having a tough go of it.  With the weather you're having though, it seems like the flight birds ought to be arriving soon. Has anyone seen any evidence that the birds from the Great White North are in ND yet? I've also heard some speculation that due to the drought conditions in Canada, there may not be much of a migration this year. Any thoughts?

Ken


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

You are right about the canadian duck decline. There will be a flight this year, but not compared to the past. North Dakota WAS the flight this year in some respects, due to the birds short stopping for available water.

Yes, the locals are pretty skiddish. Scouting is criticle at this time of year for both ducks and geese. The birds aren't keying in on the corn as I think it's still too warm?... A cold snap should turn on the hunting in the next week.

I'm flying up to Winnipeg and back tomorrow for work, I'll post up what I see.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I saw the biggest congregation of ducks I've ever seen tonight. I can't tell you a number (200,000; 500,000; or 1,000,000 all going into the same section) because it's like counting sand. These birds were not here a few days ago, which obviously leads me to believe we've been hit with an influx of migrants. I sat there and just watched the spectacle in awe...unfortunately they were going onto a guides land and I'd have to pay $150 per gun to hunt them the next day. :******:

Just traversing 94 last week going pheasant hunting I noticed a considerable difference in the amount of waterfowl I saw on the way back vs. the way there. IMO the migrants have already started to arrive.


----------



## waterchicken (Oct 16, 2002)

Matt Jones -

Do you mind mentioning what area you saw 'the motherload'?

Thanks


----------

